# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Mentruatie na pilgebruik

## Jolanda0015

Hoi hoi!
Ik ben een vrouw van 26 jaar en ik heb ongeveer 9 jaar de pil (Microgynon)
gebruikt
Nu ben ik sinds begin mei gesopt, omdat we graag een kindje willen
maar ik ben dus nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest............
Hoelang duurt het meestal voordat de cyclus weer een beetje normaal is?
Heeft er iemand ervaring met het gebruik van Clomid?
Alvast bedankt!
Jolanda

----------

